# Wotofo squonk mod



## Ryan69 (5/8/21)

Found this on line
Wotofo squonk dual battery or single with squonk
Specs
Wotofo sqonk mod

Product Type: Squonk Mod & Non-Squonk Mod
Size: 93.85mm (L) x 44.4mm (W) x 30mm (D)
Weight w/ Out Battery: 135g / 4.76oz
Materials: Zinc Alloy & PC
Wattage Range (Squonk): 5W – 80W
Wattage Range (Non-Squonk): 5W – 200W
Battery (Squonk): 1 x 18650 (Not Inc)
Battery (Non-Squonk): 2 x 18650’s (Not Inc)
Display: .96” TFT Screen
Squonk Bottle Capacity: 7mL
Charging Port: USB Type-C
Collaboration: MrJustRight1
Colors: Black, Gunmetal
Release date, Aug Sep 2021

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/8/21)

Nice seeing a bit of innovation coming into play there... but (why must there always be a but?)...

just one concern: juice goes where the battery goes, so how do you plug that hole to make sure whatever is in the tube does not end up on your battery that now takes the place of the squonk bottle and causing a short.... 

Would be nice if they then give you a cover to close the battery completely too if you use it as a dual and not have the one battery exposed partially.

(ps: maybe just fix your heading of the thread, its a bit "quonky", i mean wonky... )

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------

